# Avon in Mid August



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey all, going to be heading to Avon in Mid August with the family. I’m used to previously having gone to Delaware. There the fishing always stunk in the summer and you weren’t allowed to fish during the day.

this is my first trip to this area. Are there similar regulations there? What species, if any, should I expect to find in the surf that time of year? Are the beaches too crowded to fish during the day? Is the pier a nice option? Is there anywhere there to rent pier tackle? I’ll have a couple kids with me that might be interested in fishing a day on the pier.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Avon Pier will be open. Pretty sure you can almost buy an inexpensive combo suitable for children at Walmart for the price of a rod rental on a pier.

Surf Fishing OBX in summer is a very early morning and then a very late afternoon affair. 

Fish vacate the shallows when the sun gets on the water typically in Summer.

There are no regulations about not fishing during mid-day but unless it is overcast the fishing mid-day will not be near as productive as Dawn. 

They have been catching Trout and Puppy Drum wading the Pamlico lately, once again early morning is best.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I assume the surf that time of year will be mostly kingfish and spot? Maybe some pompano? Any chance of jigging up a flounder out of the surf?

Can anyone help me out with public access points to the sound if I want to try my luck there? My rental is just north of Frank and Fran's on the sound side. 

Can someone confirm that I'm correct in thinking that the coastal fishing license gets me anything saltwater and I don't need a seperate license to fish the sound?


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

Just north of F&F and soundside where you are renting can be great at sunrise and evening in the hot months. Check out my other recent post about avon in this forum for more advice.


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Definitely stop in at Frank N Frans. They'll get you were you need to be. the ramps just N of Avon on the sound side are great for puppy drum and trout. Fish a soft plastic under a popping cork. There's a great spot just N of Buxton sound side as well. Its on the right just before you get into Buxton. We have always done well there. Word of advice... Be ready for the lizardfish. They are THICK in there and will destroy soft plastics. Bring plenty.


----------

